# [A-Aegwynn] Eine Einladung an alle Bronies und nette Menschen



## Kaeutzchen89 (7. Juni 2013)

Einen schönen Morgen, Mittag, Abend, je wie ihr gerade reinschaut, liebe Mitspieler.
Dies ist eure Einladung euch als Bronies oder Pegasis unserer kleinen Community und dessen WoW Part anzuschließen.

Wir spielen auf dem EU/DE - PVP Realm Aegwynn Allianz Chars in unserer kleinen Spielegemeinschaft, der Gilde BronyhofDE.
Dies ist ein Teil der Zockenden Fandomgemeinschaft der Bronies Community von bronyhof.de

Wenn ihr auch Fans des Fandoms seid und lust habt mit anderen Bronies Spaß an Spielen, nicht nur WoW, zu haben, dann meldet euch bei uns im Spiel, und meldet euch seperat doch das allgemeine Forum an und werdet teil einer tollen und aktiven Gemeinschaft.

Unsere kleine Gilde ist momentan nur von 4 aktiven Mitbronies besetzt und freut sich über Zuwachs, ebenso unser Communityforum bronyhof.de. (Unsere Spielersparte ist trotz allem auch in anderen Spielen aktiv, allein 15 Leute in LoL, 5 CiV V, L4D2 usw..., aber das Forum bietet noch viel mehr)

Bitte beachtet das ihr eine faire, soziale und gemäßigte Art an den Tag legen solltet um bei uns Mitglied werden zu können.

Unsere WoW Gilde wird aktiv gelvlt und kann euch bereits den 10% Boni bieten wenn ihr bei uns auf dem Server neu anfangt, ebenso ist mit Hilfe beim Lvln, Farmen und Equippen immer zu rechnen.

Wir freuen uns auf euch, also hebt die Hände wenn ihr dabei sein wollt.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (20. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

Ich würde gerne mit anderen Bronies zusammen WoW spielen aber leider hab ich keine große Lust auf einem PVP Server zu spielen das liegt mir einfach nicht   ,aber ich wünsche euch trozdem viel Glück
und Erfolg beim rekrutieren neuer Mitglieder.


----------

